# Time off?



## mtbing123 (Oct 12, 2022)

How many paid weeks off do Target DC employees receive per year, including vacation, personal holiday, and sick time?


----------



## Luck (Oct 12, 2022)

mtbing123 said:


> How many paid weeks off do Target DC employees receive per year, including vacation, personal holiday, and sick time?


Hard to give a straight answer. But 2 weeks is the basic answer.


----------



## mtbing123 (Oct 12, 2022)

Ok, thanks. Also, I had a question about OT if you don't mind. I'm doing 4x10 hour shifts, how is OT pay calculated, would it start at 32 hours or 40 (I'm in California)?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 13, 2022)

I believe it starts at 40, but there have been class action lawsuits regarding that since there’s debate about whether or not DCs can offer an alternate work week to exempt themselves from the 8hr rule in CA, I’m not sure if they were resolved though.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 13, 2022)

OT rule kicks in after 40 hrs, regardless of state.  Except on a holiday week, then OT (work off key) for any day that is not your usual schedule.  So if you normally work Tue-Fri, and work Sun, all Sun hours are 1.5.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> Hard to give a straight answer. But 2 weeks is the basic answer.


Between vaca and ph (now the same bucket), dc tm’s get 2 weeks and 3 days. Not sure on sick time as that is based on location.


----------



## Luck (Oct 16, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Between vaca and ph (now the same bucket), dc tm’s get 2 weeks and 3 days. Not sure on sick time as that is based on location.


That three days makes it hard to give a straight answer. A keys get an additional week from it. B keys only gets 3/4ths of a week. Plus the additional 4 hours from Wellness time. Thats why I said 2 weeks is the simplest answer.


----------



## nymtbiker (Oct 18, 2022)

If its through pre-approved mass vacation, I believe its 9 work days you can get pre approved, or technically three weeks off if your on A keys. You can't take off more then two weeks consecutively though.


----------



## Luck (Oct 20, 2022)

nymtbiker said:


> If its through pre-approved mass vacation, I believe its 9 work days you can get pre approved, or technically three weeks off if your on A keys. You can't take off more then two weeks consecutively though.


Its three consecutive weeks. And there is no limit to days you can take off for mass vacation. Only limited to how many days of vacation you have.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 20, 2022)

There is a 2 consecutive week limit per visit date range request, it’s right on the form.  Otherwise, what would prevent TM with 5-6 weeks from taking entire sumner months or entire holiday seasons from screwing over the rest of the team? Those with higher accrual weeks also are the ones who get first choice through seniority.


----------



## Luck (Oct 26, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> There is a 2 consecutive week limit per visit date range request, it’s right on the form.  Otherwise, what would prevent TM with 5-6 weeks from taking entire sumner months or entire holiday seasons from screwing over the rest of the team? Those with higher accrual weeks also are the ones who get first choice through seniority.


My DC is 3 consecutive weeks 😱 you guys are getting screwed!


----------



## Luck (Oct 26, 2022)

Luck said:


> My DC is 3 consecutive weeks 😱 you guys are getting screwed!


Yet another thing I am shocked to learn isnt a network wide standard.


----------

